# Blood borne exposure



## umas86 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
 can somebody help me out? The report states "The Pt was injecting local anethesia prior to a procedure. While he was recapping a 25g needle and stuck his left middle finger.  He immediatly flushed and cleansed the area." The impression states bloodborne exposure, what dx can be given.


----------



## Mojo (May 24, 2011)

Is this part of a homework assignment? If so, what codes are you thinking about?

Look for an injury and poisoning code, a V code for the exposure and an E code for the needlestick if you are reporting external causes.


----------



## eadun2000 (May 24, 2011)

umas86 said:


> hi,
> can somebody help me out? The report states "the pt was injecting local anethesia prior to a procedure. While he was recapping a 25g needle and stuck his left middle finger.  He immediatly flushed and cleansed the area." the impression states bloodborne exposure, what dx can be given.



883.0
v15.85
e920.8 
e000.0
e849.3


----------



## umas86 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------

